# [Encyclopédie] Les mémoires des portables Mac PPC et Intel



## macinside (28 Mars 2005)

*PowerBook G3 Pismo*





 
-400/500 Mhz mémoires type SDRAM so-dimm PC 100 ou 133 taille haute ou basse (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 512 Mo (2x256 Mo) mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 2x512 Mo soit 1 Go. Le slot mémoire supérieur est un taille haute, l'inférieur un taille basse.

*PowerBook G4 Titanium*




 
-400/500 Mhz mémoires type SDRAM so-dimm PC 100 ou 133 taille basse (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 1 Go (2x512).

*PowerBook G4 Gigabit ethernet*




 
-550 Mhz mémoires type SDRAM so-dimm PC 100 ou 133 taille basse (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 1 Go (2x512).



 
-667 Mhz mémoires type SDRAM so-dimm PC 133 taille basse (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 1 Go (2x512).

*PowerBook G4 DVI*




 
-667/800 Mhz mémoires type SDRAM so-dimm PC 133 taille basse (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 1 Go (2x512).

*PowerBook (1 Ghz/867 Mhz) *




 
-867/1000 Mhz mémoires type SDRAM so-dimm PC 133 taille basse (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 1 Go (2x512).

*PowerBook G4 12 pouces *




 
-867 Mhz mémoire type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2100/2700 (1 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 640 Mo (128 + 512) mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 1x1 Go soit 1152 Mo.

*PowerBook G4 12 pouces DVI*




 
-1 Ghz mémoire type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2100/2700 (1 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 1,25 Go (256+1024).

*PowerBook G4 12 pouces 1,33 Ghz*




 
-1,33 Ghz mémoire type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2700 (1 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 1,25 Go (256+1024).

*PowerBook G4 12 pouces 1,5 Ghz*




 
-1,5 Ghz mémoire type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2700 (1 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 1,25 Go (256+1024).

*PowerBook G4 15 pouces FW 800*




 
-1/1,25 Ghz mémoire type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2700 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 2 Go (2x1024).

*PowerBook G4 15 pouces 1,5 Ghz/1,33 Ghz*




 
-1,33/1,5 Ghz mémoire type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2700 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 2 Go (2x1024).

*PowerBook G4 15 pouces 1,67 Ghz/1,5 Ghz*




 
 -1,5/1,67 Ghz mémoire type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2700 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 2 Go (2x1024).

*PowerBook G4 15 pouces 1,67 Ghz HD*



 
-1,67 Ghz mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-4200 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 2 Go (2x1024).

*PowerBook G4 17 pouces*




 
-1 Ghz mémoire type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2700 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 1 Go (2x512) mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 2x1 Go soit 2 Go.

*PowerBook G4 17 pouces 1,33 Ghz*




 
-1,33 Ghz mémoire type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2700 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 2 Go (2x1024).

*PowerBook G4 17 pouces 1,5 Ghz*




 
-1,5 Ghz mémoire type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2700 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 2 Go (2x1024).

*PowerBook G4 17 pouces 1,67 Ghz*




 
-1,67 Ghz mémoire type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2700 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 2 Go (2x1024).

*PowerBook G4 17 pouces 1,67 Ghz HD*




 
-1,67 Ghz mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-4200 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 2 Go (2x1024).

*MacBook Pro 15 pouces*





-1,83/2/2,16 Ghz CoreDuo mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-5300 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 2 Go (2x1024).

*MacBook Pro 17 pouces*





-2,16 Ghz CoreDuo mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-5300 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 2 Go (2x1024).

*MacBook Pro 15 pouces Core 2 Duo*





-2,16/2,33 Ghz Core 2 Duo mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-5300 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 3 Go (2048+1024).




-2,2/2,4/2,5/2,6 Ghz Core 2 Duo mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-5300 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 4 Go (2x2048).




-2,4/2,53/2,8 Ghz Core 2 Duo mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 3 so-dimm PC 3-8500 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 4 Go (2x2048) mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 1x2 Go et 1x 4 soit 6 Go.

*MacBook Pro 17 pouces Core 2 Duo *





-2,33 Ghz Core 2 Duo mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-5300 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 3 Go (2048+1024).




-2,4/2,5/2,6 Ghz Core 2 Duo mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-5300 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 4 Go (2x2048).


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2005)

*iBook Palourde*




 
-300 Mhz  mémoires type SDRAM so-dimm PC 60, 100 ou 133 taille baisse (1 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 288 ou 320 Mo (32 ou 64 + 256) mais de nombreux utilisateurs indique avoir mis 1x512  soit 544 ou 576 Mo (il existe des cartes mère avec 32 ou 64 Mo soudés).



 
-366/466 Mhz mémoires type SDRAM so-dimm PC 60, 100 ou 133 taille baisse (1 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximum 320 Mo (64 + 256) ) mais de nombreux utilisateurs indiquent avoir mis 1x512 soit 576 Mo.

*iBook G3 Dual USB 12 pouces*




 
-500/600/700/800/900 Mhz mémoires type SDRAM so-dimm PC100 ou 133 taille baisse (1 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximun 576 ou 640 Mo (64 OU 128 + 512, il existe des carte mère a 500 Mhz avec 64 ou 128 Mo soudé, toutes les autres ont 128 Mo soudés).

*iBook G3 Dual USB 14 pouces*




 
-600/700/800/900 Mhz mémoires type SDRAM so-dimm PC 100 ou 133 taille baisse (1 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximun 640 Mo (128 + 512).

*iBook G4 12 pouces*




 
-800/Mhz : mémoires type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2100 ou 2700(1 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximun 1152 Mo (128 + 1024).



 
-1000/1200 Mhz : mémoires type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2700 (1 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximun 1,25 Go (256 + 1024).



 
-1,33 Ghz : mémoires type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2700 (1 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximun 1,5 Go (512 + 1024).

*iBook G4 14 pouces*




 
-933/1000 Mhz : mémoires type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2100 ou 2700 (1 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximun 1152 Mo (128 + 1024).



 
-1,2/1,33 Ghz : mémoires type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2700 (1 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximun 1,25 Go (256 + 1024).



 
-1,42 Ghz : mémoires type DDR-SDRAM so-dimm PC 2700 (1 slots) selon Apple ces machines supportent au maximun 1,5 Go (512+ 1024).

*MacBook* 




 
-1,83/2 Ghz CoreDuo : mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-5300 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 2 Go (2x1024).

*MacBook Core 2 Duo* 




 
-1,83/2 Ghz Core 2 Duo : mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-5300 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 2 Go (2x1024).

*MacBook Core 2 Duo (mid-2007)* 




 
-2/2,16 Ghz Core 2 Duo : mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-5300 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 2 Go (2x1024).





 
-2,0/2,2 Ghz Core 2 Duo Santa Rosa : mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-5300 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 4 Go (2x2048).




 
-2,1/2,4 Ghz Core 2 Penryn : mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-5300 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 4 Go (2x2048).



 
-2,0/2,4 Ghz Core 2Duo (coque aluminium ou Unibody) : mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 3 so-dimm PC 3-8500 (2 slots) selon Apple cette machine supporte au maximum 4 Go (2x2048).





-1,6/1,8 Ghz : mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 2 so-dimm PC 2-5300, mémoire soudé, aucune extension possible




-1,6/1,8 Ghz : mémoire type DDR-SDRAM 3 so-dimm PC 3-8500, mémoire soudé, aucune extension possible


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2005)

*O&#249; acheter mes barrettes de m&#233;moires ?​ * 

Tout d&#233;pend du prix que vous voulez mettre dedans.
Si vous tenez a avoir des m&#233;moires Apple, il faudra vous rendre sur l'AppleStore (attention, c'est 2 &#224; 3 fois plus cher qu'ailleurs).
Sinon, Crucial est r&#233;guli&#232;rement cit&#233; dans les forums. Mais la plupart des vpcistes Mac comme MacWay vendent aussi de la m&#233;moire &#224; bon prix (attention le prix varie chaque jour). Et plus g&#233;n&#233;ralement, tous les revendeurs Apple vendent de la m&#233;moire. . Pour les parisiens vous en trouverez facilement chez ICLG (qui ont aussi des agences en province) ainsi que chez krystena


----------

